# Designer Dogs



## Skyler (Jul 18, 2009)

It has become popular of late to mix two different purebred dogs, resulting in a "designer dog" which usually has an interesting or humorous name. Here are a few examples:

Pointer + Setter =
Poinsetter, a traditional Christmas pet

Kerry Blue Terrier + Skye Terrier =
Blue Skye, a dog for visionaries

Pekingnese + Lhasa Apso =
Peekasso, an abstract dog

Irish Water Spaniel + English Springer Spaniel =
Irish Springer, a dog fresh and clean as a whistle

Labrador Retriever + Curly Coated Retriever =
Lab Coat Retriever, the choice of research scientists

Newfoundland + Basset Hound =
Newfound Asset Hound, a dog for financial advisors

Terrier + Bulldog =
Terribull, a dog prone to awful mistakes

Bloodhound + Labrador =
Blabador, a dog that barks incessantly

Malamute + Pointer =
Moot Point, owned by....oh, well, it doesn't matter anyway

Collie + Malamute =
Commute, a dog that travels to work

Deerhound + Terrier =
Derriere, a dog that's true to the end 

American Eagle Dog: American Eskimo and Beagle
Bagel Hound: Basset Hound and Beagle
Brat: Boston Terrier and Rat Terrier
Bugg: Boston Terrier and Pug
Chiweenie: Chihuahua and Dachshund, sometimes called a Chorizo[1] Dog
Chorkie: Chihuahua and Yorkie
Cockapoo: Cocker Spaniel and Poodle
Cojack: Corgi and Jack Russell
Corkie: Cairn Terrier and Yorkie, or, Cocker Spaniel and Yorkie
Daug: Dachshund and Pug
Dorkie: Dachshund and Yorkie
Free-Lance Bulldog: Bulldog and French Bulldog
in my opinion-Inu: American Eskimo and Shiba Inu
Jack-a-bee: Beagle and Jack Russell
Jack Chi: Jack Russell and Chihuahua
Labradoodle: Labrador Retriever and Poodle
Malkie: Maltese and Yorkie, also known by the names Morkie and Yorktese
Peek-a-Pom: Pekingese and Pomeranian
Puggle: Pug and Beagle
Pomapoo: Pomeranian and Poodle
Peke-a-Tese: Pekingese and Maltese
Peke-a-Poo: Pekingese and Poodle
Pookimo: American Eskimo and Poodle, also known by the name Eskipoo
Rat-a-pap: Rat Terrier and Papillon
Taco Terrier: Chihuahua and Toy Fox Terrier


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 18, 2009)

Those are funneh


----------

